# Cannon 5d Mklll



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Just placed my order and now the long wait until it gets here begins!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I've heard the camera with a "kit" lens is available but the body isn't. I've been waiting for a D800 since Feb. 7th..


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

I found the body by itself on adorama but they won't ship anything until Monday,their shipping department is closed for passover. I have been going back and forth trying to decide if I ordered the right setup. I already have a 16-35L, 24-70L, and a 70-200L so the 24-105 is not really needed, also all my lens are F2.8 and the kit lens is an F4 but since I'm stepping up from a 7d I'll be losing the 1.6 magnification from the crop sensor I hope I don't find out I'll be needing another lens.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You will be very satisfied with what that camera can do. I love mine. the IQ and AF is as good as my 1DMKIV if not better.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice !!! Ive heard the same about the AF.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

I'll find out Friday when it's supposed to arrive at my door....... Ahhhh the anticipation! Lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Did it arrive? Thinking about one myself. Just wondering how long it will take to get one.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

It did arrive on Friday and I think it was worth the wait! I'll post some pics I took at the Mercer arboretum as soon as I get a chance. 
Best buy had one on display in the woodlands yesterday but I'm not sure if they has any on hand but at least it was for the same price.
From the very few pics I've had a chance to take I allready notice a huge difference between the quality of these pictures and the ones from my old 7d, might be because of the full far, sensor or just better algorithms? The bokah before was nice and now it's like butter lol sorry best I can do to describe it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds great. Using a Canon XTI now and is quite an upgrade from that. Not positive but thinking hard about the move. Going to Israel in October and would like to take oportunity of upgrading prior to the trip to get better quality photos now vs later. Where did you get yours from if you don't mind my asking. Looked at Amazon and B&H but both are out for now but everyone has same price, with exception to taxes ordering vs a local Best Buy. Have no real camera stores in my area or would rather do it with a good store vs Best Buy or box store.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

I bought mine through Adorama same price for the body only, but it did save me the sales tax, The cannon XTI is a nice camera i started this expensive hobby with that same camera and it was a great platform for learning.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

here is a sample taken sat at the mercer arboretum


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, I talked my boss in letting me buy this camera with the lens plus memory, and other goodies with ability to borrow all I need to until I can pull plug with personel money in future. Ordered and supposed to come in on Monday. Was asked to start shooting video training and talked boss that this was the way to go for both of us..... Excited to learn this thing before I travel to Israel in October! I have a great boss. $5,500 bucks worth. 
Funny thing was buying camera with lens would take a month but buyingseparate for nearly same price gets it here Monday. I have same lens already for MY camera and now have this one to go with it again. Will wait a while for more lenses . Oh, I ordered from Amazon. I bought same lens a couple years ago for $1,200 and is now under $1,000.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Got it today. Dang this thing has lots more options than my Rebel.......now to start learning the options.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

First photos with new Canon 5D MkIII. Played just a bit but lots more practice before I need to take some photos for my trip to Israel in October....oh yea, and work photos also...

Anyway, can't tell much yet with quality vs my Rebel XTi but expect more. Lens is the Canon EF 24-105 lens but I already had that lens.


----------

